
Secondary indexes support in Sophia 2.2 - pmwkaa
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/sophia-database/70cPZ-LWDW4
======
crudbug
Great work. Is there an ETA on Tarantool integration ?

~~~
pmwkaa
thanks. if everything goes well, it will be ready for testing within one-two
week time.

